# I need a website design made!!!



## WarazX (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey

I am wanting to run my own website. However i am sick of FREE WEBSITE TEMPLATES!! which are realllyyyyy bad!

I am wondering if any designers could design a pretty cool looking php/html site.

Its a Community driven homebrew site just to let you know.

I have the host/server ect ready.

Any designers are kind enough to do this please???!

Thanks.

if you do this, i would be happy to place an ad that pays you when the sites up and running. Its up to you.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 23, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Hey
> I am wanting to run my own website. However i am sick of FREE WEBSITE TEMPLATES!! which are realllyyyyy bad!
> I am wondering if any designers could design a pretty cool looking php/html site.
> Its a Community driven homebrew site just to let you know.
> ...


Most people on this forum who are decent at web designing would probably not make you such a site with the incentive of 'an ad that pays you'.
And maybe, if you stop being tight, you could /buy/ a website template!
You could even use Joomla or some other CMS to get yourself started! o:

Just don't expect someone to magically *zap* a 'pretty cool' looking website with no incentive to do so. 
Nice things generally don't come free. :/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll leave this open, just for the case that some person with a lot of free time, and desire to help you comes by..but I'll move it to more appropriate section!


----------



## Am0s (Apr 23, 2010)

for a flash website goto flashvillage.com very nice templates there and are free, nothing wrong with free templates


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 23, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> for a flash website goto flashvillage.com very nice templates there and are free, nothing wrong with free templates



Flash based websites are pretty much on their way out.


----------



## Am0s (Apr 23, 2010)

they do like nice though


----------



## tajio (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a web designer you can see some of my past work here: www.tajio.deviantart.com ... but I charge people. If you want a someone to it for free then you'll have to look hard... _*OR*_ you could learn to design!


----------

